# Genus Thrigmopoeus



## GoTerps (Jul 13, 2005)

~2.5" _Thrigmopoeus truculentus_.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nick_schembri (Jul 13, 2005)

Nice T! is it just the photo or does it look purple-ish brown?
Never seen one before


----------



## manville (Jul 13, 2005)

never seen that before either..very nice tarantula..


----------



## harrymaculata (Jul 14, 2005)

never seen that t either what are they are they arboreal/terrestrial etc, how big 
do they get and where do i get one


----------



## GoTerps (Jul 14, 2005)

> never seen that t either what are they are they arboreal/terrestrial etc, how big


They are a burrowing species.

Martin Huber has the best pic of an adult female that I've seen.
Click HERE


A little more info HERE

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## F. J. A. (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi,

oh, one of my favorites  :} 
A very nice genus from the west of india. 
T. truculentus shares same habitat and similar livestyle with Chilobrachys fimbriatus in the state of Goa.

Thrigmopoeus truculentus (adult female), for all the feet lovers out there  : 






I'll have some better pics, i just don't find them at the moment...

BTW: If anybody in Europe has an adult male, i'm very interested...


----------



## Nick_schembri (Jul 15, 2005)

WOW, one of the nicest male T's I've seen.


----------



## aaronrefalo (Jul 17, 2005)

i never encontered this species....i like its carapace and  its leg span.....

Aaron


----------



## F. J. A. (Jul 30, 2005)

Hi,

_Thrigmopoeus truculentus_ (adult female):











Regards,

Fabian


----------



## cacoseraph (Jul 31, 2005)

F. J. A. said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> _Thrigmopoeus truculentus_ (adult female):
> Regards,
> ...


i like species that have the big scopulae pads like that. i think the iridescence is cool


----------



## GoTerps (Aug 18, 2005)

*T. truculentus*

Freshly molted sub-adult male _Thrigmopoeus truculentus_.

My only one... wish it was a girl


----------



## GoTerps (Nov 14, 2005)

*T. truculentus*

Here's a photo of my recently matured _T. truculentus_ male.  He got sent out today for a date   

Ultimate male _Thrigmopoeus truculentus_


----------



## Jmadson13 (Dec 9, 2005)

Congratulations and good luck, these are a really neat species. I love the feeding response.


----------



## syndicate (Mar 28, 2007)

Thrigmopoeus truculentus sling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## syndicate (Aug 10, 2008)

Mature Male Thrigmopoeus truclentus







if anyone has a female and is interested in doing a loan pls contact me ;]


----------



## syndicate (Sep 4, 2008)

Thrigmopoeus truclentus
newly molted female


----------



## seanbond (Sep 4, 2008)

you got males?? great looking lady..


----------



## syndicate (Sep 23, 2008)

Thrigmopoeus truculentus 
Mating

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dalitan (Sep 2, 2009)

can anyone here post a picture or can show me what a Thrigmopoeus incia looks like....i tried to look for it in google...i only saw 1 and its a picture of a sling....can anyone here show me a picture of an adult T. incia?...how big do they grow?....is it arboreal or terrestrial T?


thank you.....


----------



## Inkognito2k (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey Chris,

Good luck with the sac!
All fingers crossed !

Cheers,
Sven


----------



## loza (Sep 2, 2009)

WOW!!!
Those Thrigmopoeus truculentus are stunning!
Ausome pictures and good luck with the sac


----------



## Martin H. (Sep 2, 2009)

dalitan said:


> can anyone here post a picture or can show me what a Thrigmopoeus incia looks like....


Thrigmopoeus incia? Maybe Thrigmopoeus sp. ex India?


----------



## ZergFront (Nov 2, 2009)

GoTerps said:


> They are a burrowing species.


 Wow, never would have guessed that with the pictures. Very pretty and long-legged.


----------



## Larkin (Nov 2, 2009)

Martin H. said:


> Thrigmopoeus incia? Maybe Thrigmopoeus sp. ex India?


Hi Martin,

"ex"?

Does it turn out to be one of the already described species or has been described as sp. nov. in the meantime?

Regards,
Tomasz


----------



## meyken (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi,

Thrigmopoeus truculentus hammock sac, now 3 weeks old..







Cheers, Michael


----------



## syndicate (Jun 17, 2010)

_Thrigmopoeus truculentus_

Young Female


----------



## crawltech (Jun 18, 2010)

Very nice T`s.....Havnt seen much of this sp. before....very underated im sure


----------



## fartkowski (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## syndicate (Jul 2, 2010)

Nice one Chris!This is a great species to keep ;]
-Chris


----------



## fartkowski (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks Chris
Yeah, I'm really starting to love keeping these guys.
Great species.


----------



## seanbond (Jul 2, 2010)

i need a female, these r so underrated.


----------



## syndicate (Jul 2, 2010)

Completely underrated!I think most people just pass these off as another boring brown spider but there very cool ;]
-Chris


----------



## fartkowski (Jul 2, 2010)

As soon as these guys were available in Canada, I jumped all over it.
Very underrated.


----------



## fartkowski (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## syndicate (Nov 3, 2010)

Thrigmopoeus truculentus 
(Mating)


----------



## fartkowski (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## syndicate (Jan 2, 2011)

^Looking good Chris!!!
Here's a juvie from my first breeding of this species:













Also here's my female having a big snack


----------



## fartkowski (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## syndicate (Mar 25, 2011)

_Thrigmopoeus truculentus _
(Eggsack)


----------



## fartkowski (Jun 1, 2011)

Thrigmopoeus truculentus


----------



## recluse (Jun 2, 2011)

I had one of these about five years ago and it molted out male and I could not find a female. I would def. like to get some more some time.


----------



## syndicate (Aug 27, 2011)

Thrigmopoeus truculentus 
(Adult Female)







-Chris

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm bumping this thread because I want to know if anyone currently has any of these for sale.   PM me if you do!


----------



## Philth (Jul 4, 2014)

_Thrigmopoeus truculentus_


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Oct 16, 2015)

0.0.1 T. psychedelicus

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## SysAdmin (Dec 2, 2016)

Bump

This genus has some beautiful T's


----------



## Philth (Dec 2, 2016)

Thrigmopoeus psychedelicus Sanap &amp; Mirza, 2014 by Tom Patterson, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2 | Lollipop 1


----------

